
What I learned from my Uber data - nealmueller
https://medium.com/@nealmueller/uber-10fdd770b29a#.sftne1dh0
======
arturpylak
Great set of data! Car sharing makes sense in your market.

------
brunoTbear
What's surprising to me is there wasn't a way to get the ride data other than
paying somebody to scrape it.

~~~
nealmueller
Like with uberPOOL, it's a tradeoff of money and time. In this case it was a
tradeoff of $20 and 5 minutes finding Nethaji on upwork vs. what I felt was
going to be a bit longer to setup the scrape, debug it, scrape it, and QA it.
I have friends that are good at it but I felt bad bothering them.

~~~
nealmueller
Also, everyone seems surprised at this nugget, "Only 4% of my drivers are
women ." I wish there was something we could do to make it feel safer for
female drivers.

